# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  4 Δίσκοι 45 στροφών με ελληνικά και ιταλικά τραγούδια

## pas2007

Δίσκος νο.1
Polydor Minos Πρόοδος στο ελληνικό τραγούδι
Δίσκος νο.2
Ξεκίνημα,  Από την ορχήστρα και χορωδία της φοιτητικής εκκλησιαστικής δράσης της Ι. Μητρόπολης
Δίσκος νο.3
Enzo Jannacci
Δίσκος νο.4  
Zampogne Calabresi

20€

ΣΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------

